

News is bad for you – and giving up reading it will make you happier - jonathansizz
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2013/apr/12/news-is-bad-rolf-dobelli

======
purplelobster
Depends on what type of news. After reading HN for the past 6 months, I feel
much better in sync with the tech world than before. It has certainly helped
get a sense of what's going on.

I've almost stopped reading regular news though, it rarely matters.

